# Deactivation Question before Selling - Windows 2003



## PK44 (Apr 9, 2012)

Approximately 6 years ago I purchased a retail version of Windows 2003 Standard with 5 Cals and I'm no longer using the software. I found the box the other day and knowing how much I paid for it back when my gameservers were colocated and not rented, I figured I'd sell the software but I don't know the process or policy of doing so. I tried contacting Microsoft to get their official ruling but I was passed to three different overseas support teams and waited approximately an hour, eventually hanging up without an answer to a somewhat simple question.

Since the software is not in use and purchased retail through Viosoftware, *can I resell the software and what do I need to do to make sure the buyer won't have any issues with activation since it was previously activated?* The drives that were previously installed are all wiped so there's technically nothing installed with this software at the moment.

Thank you for your help, been a while since I've been on these forums and had to re-register due to an old email addy.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

For retail versions of Windows 2003, you can just sell the boxed version with the software discs and COA (cert of authencity) included then there is nothing further needed doing.

If the software is OEM and came with the hardware, then the software and hardware must be sold together and must include the software discs, COA, and original invoice/receipt.

http://www.microsoft.com/oem/en/licensing/sblicensing/pages/licensing_faq.aspx


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

First of all, there isn't any "Windows 2003", unless you mean a server edition or something else.

The buyer may need to activate by telephone or actually talk with a rep, but it should pose no problems beyond that. But who would want something so old that doesn't even support recent hardware? I suppose someone, if the price is right.


----------

